# Trucks



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

69 - 72 chevy best looking truck and just a great truck 
also the 50's chevy pickups are awesome looking too


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> so everybody got to thinkin wats everybodys favorite 4x4 truck mines personally the 1990-1997 Nissan 4x4 king cabs what is your alls favorite


 i wont forget but i like chevy and dodge 2


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i love 1996 and up dodge ram 4x4 extended or king cab. and let's ad a bit of lift to it:wink: thats what i'm going to buy when i turn 15.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

96-present Dodge 2500 Quad cab, short bed with 5.9 cummings. We had an 2001 dodge with the 360 gas. That thing was friggin awesome. Had a lift from the factory(about 4''). Man it had power, and could go anywere. I still havent forgiven my parents (they traded it for a 2wd jimmy and a frickin sable)


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Heres my truck i recently bought... Shes perdy.. Powerful too! Got her last spring!


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

Chevy or GMC


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Heres my truck i recently bought... Shes perdy.. Powerful too! Got her last spring!


dang nice truck for a 16 year old i love it looks awesome and good choice


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

dang, i only got a dodge dakota sport with a 2.6 liter v6. its a good huntin truck, i tear the hell out of it but its only 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Heres my truck i recently bought... Shes perdy.. Powerful too! Got her last spring!


thats makin me jealous


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tn10point said:


> thats makin me jealous


sorry folks on dads again but hopefully he will give me his 94 nissan 4x4 reg cab xe and buy a toyota tacoma


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tn10point said:


> thats makin me jealous


sorry folks on dads again but hopefully he will give me his 94 nissan 4x4 reg cab xe and buy a toyota tacoma


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Heres my personal faves


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

my dream pickup is a blue chevy daraumax cromed out with AWSOME rims....o ya and four door


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hi Guys*

Well I personally like the "Mitsubishi" trucks

Imagine a girl liking trucks:wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*yup*



armyboy said:


> i love 1996 and up dodge ram 4x4 extended or king cab. and let's ad a bit of lift to it:wink: thats what i'm going to buy when i turn 15.


The perfect truck. My grandfather also has a very nice 1972 dodge pick up that is fixed up...i love that thing.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> dang nice truck for a 16 year old i love it looks awesome and good choice


Yea.. that what savin your pennies does for ya. And your parents helpin out with the archery stuff... Shes not cheap to pay insurance and whatnot.. ill tell ya that much.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. that what savin your pennies does for ya. And your parents helpin out with the archery stuff... Shes not cheap to pay insurance and whatnot.. ill tell ya that much.


ya i bet i do save almost all of my money but it will be long time before i can get one of those its nice though


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

What about them toyota tacomas in the 4x4s yall:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*chevy or gmc*

2007 chevy silverado 6.6L Duramax diesel 2500hd...... my dad's. my truck is a 2001 chevy s-10 zr2 suspension package. 

i love CHEVY, as much as i love HUNTING

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> What about them toyota tacomas in the 4x4s yall:wink::wink::wink:


I liked that last one a lot. Wouldnt mind havin one of them myself.


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 2-wheel drive S10.

I also drive a 4x4 Nissan Pathfinder, and 4x4 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Varik said:


> I have a 2-wheel drive S10.
> 
> I also drive a 4x4 Nissan Pathfinder, and 4x4 Jeep Cherokee.


i personally like the 4x4 s10s


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

i like ferraris im sure there powerful enough to make its way through the mud make the best hunting car:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

go toyota tacomas they rule :wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*no*



toyatacoma said:


> go toyota tacomas they rule :wink:



:spam:

"They Rule" is a big statement; and toyota is far from that. and will never be close to it.


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

Tn10point said:


> i personally like the 4x4 s10s


Me too when it comes to off-roading, but I get 27 mpg with mine. ^_^


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :spam:
> 
> "They Rule" is a big statement; and toyota is far from that. and will never be close to it.


In your opinion.. Dang fellas.. Stop bashin everyones opinions.

Obviously Toyotacoma likes Toyotas.. stop bashin that..


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i'v got a 98 ford f 150 white


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> In your opinion.. Dang fellas.. Stop bashin everyones opinions.
> 
> Obviously Toyotacoma likes Toyotas.. stop bashin that..



Lets be real....... They rule? no...... toyota can't make a truck that can even compete with domestic trucks. you think what you want, but i know and others know that what i say is true. for more " bashing " facts about your "all mighty toyota" go to www.pickuptruck.com. :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Lets be real....... They rule? no...... toyota can't make a truck that can even compete with domestic trucks. you think what you want, but i know and others know that what i say is true. for more " bashing " facts about your "all mighty toyota" go to www.pickuptruck.com. :wink:


k guys lets act a little mature i dont like toyotas either i wont drive one but people do like them thats there opinion so just let it go guys


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Lets be real....... They rule? no...... toyota can't make a truck that can even compete with domestic trucks. you think what you want, but i know and others know that what i say is true. for more " bashing " facts about your "all mighty toyota" go to www.pickuptruck.com. :wink:


Hmm.. lets look at some videos!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-2yLIQ0pRcM&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_pavXEwCJow&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0HQcJuvK73E&feature=related

Clearly a solid truck.. So dont give me that!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hmm.. lets look at some videos!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-2yLIQ0pRcM&feature=related
> 
> ...


exactly very solid truck my uncle loves his and they ride like no other very smooth for sure and its also got some nice acceleration when he let me drive it was very nice i liked it alot


----------



## carloracer 1987 (Jan 12, 2008)

your not old enough to drive archerykid....

I bought my 1991 GMC sierra extended cab in march last year. It is one awsome truck. 4x4 of course !!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

carloracer 1987 said:


> your not old enough to drive archerykid....
> 
> I bought my 1991 GMC sierra extended cab in march last year. It is one awsome truck. 4x4 of course !!!


actually in north dakota you can hvae your liscensce at 14 plus i was driving with him when i had my permit


----------



## carloracer 1987 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh that makes a diffrence. Well in ny you have to be 16 to get your permit.... you still havent drove the truck long enough to know if you really like it. I thought i liked ford till i started driving my gmc now im not even looking back. I have drove Chevy,gmc,dodge,ford and toyota no nissan yet


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

carloracer 1987 said:


> Oh that makes a diffrence. Well in ny you have to be 16 to get your permit.... you still havent drove the truck long enough to know if you really like it. I thought i liked ford till i started driving my gmc now im not even looking back. I have drove Chevy,gmc,dodge,ford and toyota no nissan yet


i like the 97 nissan 4x4 a very simple and cheap truck and we have a nissan 4x4 thatll take you places you never been and will go through deep mud and climb steeeeeeeeeeep hills


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

carloracer 1987 said:


> Oh that makes a diffrence. Well in ny you have to be 16 to get your permit.... you still havent drove the truck long enough to know if you really like it. I thought i liked ford till i started driving my gmc now im not even looking back. I have drove Chevy,gmc,dodge,ford and toyota no nissan yet


i know i mostly drive my dads 04 chevy PU i will never drive a ford though cant stand them


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i know i mostly drive my dads 04 chevy PU i will never drive a ford though cant stand them


 is it 4x4????


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> is it 4x4????


yep k1500 y do u ask


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> yep k1500 y do u ask


juss wondering though my uncle has a 2004 Chevy 4x4 1500 and a 1997 toyota tacoma


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

o ic yep u have to have 4 wheel drive in ND


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> o ic yep u have to have 4 wheel drive in ND


same here in tn where we hunt plus the hills we have to drive up only thing i hate bout our truck i always get stuck lockin the hubs


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hmm.. lets look at some videos!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-2yLIQ0pRcM&feature=related
> 
> ...




Alright kid......

1. the chevy that got pulled, yea it was 5.3L vs the tundra being a 5.7L
now, how do i know its a 5.3? there is no VortecMax symbol on the side of the truck. if that chevy was a vortec max ( 6.0L ) that pos tunra would have been draged down that parkinglot. 
2. Toyota barely sold have as many trucks as chevy and ford. Then on top that.. they had a recall for 80,000 trucks. why? the camshafts were ripping out. ( how's that for all mighty toyota? ) not very good! they even made their own website for their problems. www.tundrasolutions.com visit it and look at all the problems. now, if you wanna start posting your little videos, ill play that game.......... as proceeded below.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cd503kN4o0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMDXyuDsEI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8PpZF77tgk

so here you are.... some videos of chevy's in action. the last video of course showing how toyotas limited slip diffs suck. ukey:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

That last ones quite the amount of BS. 

Considering the Silverado is obviously in 4x4 when you can tell that the Tundra is not in 4x4. Get a video where its a fair challenge. Im not bashing chevy at all.. good trucks.. just tryin to say Toyotas arent as bad as you say they are! 

Grow up a bit.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> That last ones quite the amount of BS.
> 
> Considering the Silverado is obviously in 4x4 when you can tell that the Tundra is not in 4x4. Get a video where its a fair challenge. Im not bashing chevy at all.. good trucks.. just tryin to say Toyotas arent as bad as you say they are!
> 
> Grow up a bit.


i are you kidding me?????? that chevy was not in four wheel drive!!!! did you watch the whole video?? when that chevy was in the ditch, you could tell it wasnt, cause the only thing spinning was its 1 back tire. of course until the diffs kicked in. so maybe you should face the facts you idiot, and don't tell me to grow up, i simply gave you the facts and the proof. just another toyota fan upset over crappy engineering.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

BE NICE! Follow the rules


Besides we all know Jeep is the only 4x4 worth it's salt.


----------



## Bentobox (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeep... Maybe

How about a Willys Pickup? Take one of them, stock, and pit it against any other stock truck out there in a "who gets stuck first?" contest. <chuckle>

Of course, I'm not biased. I own a 1949 Willys Pickup.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i are you kidding me?????? that chevy was not in four wheel drive!!!! did you watch the whole video?? when that chevy was in the ditch, you could tell it wasnt, cause the only thing spinning was its 1 back tire. of course until the diffs kicked in. so maybe you should face the facts you idiot, and don't tell me to grow up, i simply gave you the facts and the proof. just another toyota fan upset over crappy engineering.


Ha alrite. Do believe when you signed onto AT.. you agreed to follow the rules.. there.. from what i see.. you broke 2 of the rules.. Calling a fellow ATer an Idiot is an insult... and Just another toyota fan upset over crappy engineering is another insult to ones equipment/opinion.. 

Breaking the rules results in ban. I sure hope you get banned for disrespectin my opinion.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ha alrite. Do believe when you signed onto AT.. you agreed to follow the rules.. there.. from what i see.. you broke 2 of the rules.. Calling a fellow ATer an Idiot is an insult... and Just another toyota fan upset over crappy engineering is another insult to ones equipment/opinion..
> 
> Breaking the rules results in ban. I sure hope you get banned for disrespectin my opinion.





oh it's the end of the world i made a fellow AT'er be affended by telling him he doesnt know what he's talking about. so can i say i was insulted when you told me to grow up???? i sure hope you get banned for this.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

My favorite 4x4 for off roading and playing is by far the toyotas. any year will do. i had a '94 and it would go anywhere and then some compared to my 03 silverado. don't have any pics of the yota but here is one of the new one.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> My favorite 4x4 for off roading and playing is by far the toyotas. any year will do. i had a '94 and it would go anywhere and then some compared to my 03 silverado. don't have any pics of the yota but here is one of the new one.
> View attachment 350235


Nice truck!!


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> 69 - 72 chevy best looking truck and just a great truck
> also the 50's chevy pickups are awesome looking too


You'll love this one. My baby - had it for 17 years or so, since I was 15.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tan-Tan said:


> Well I personally like the "Mitsubishi" trucks
> 
> Imagine a girl liking trucks:wink:
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


i didn't know Mitsubishi made trucks i thought they only made sports cars.
there are tons i mean tons of girls out there that love trucks :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i didn't know Mitsubishi made trucks i thought they only made sports cars.
> there are tons i mean tons of girls out there that love trucks :wink::wink::wink:


i have to agree thats there are alot of girls that love trucks. Im a girl and i love trucks. I want a truck but i dont know what kind of truck yet.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

mabowhunter1974 said:


> You'll love this one. My baby - had it for 17 years or so, since I was 15.


yep that is pretty much my dream truck looks great


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

mabowhunter1974 said:


> You'll love this one. My baby - had it for 17 years or so, since I was 15.



Thats a very nice truck. nice tires as well.


----------



## arcodus_16 (Jun 21, 2006)

*truck*



Bowhunter500 said:


> Heres my truck i recently bought... Shes perdy.. Powerful too! Got her last spring!




everyone on here knows damn well that aint your truck. its probably your dads. at 16 you aint gonna have enought money saved up to get a truck like that. so quit playin your little kid games.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

arcodus_16 said:


> everyone on here knows damn well that aint your truck. its probably your dads. at 16 you aint gonna have enought money saved up to get a truck like that. so quit playin your little kid games.


Close to harassment but no infraction this time. Fix your signature though.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha i love this... we got a jealous fella.. just cuz someone has the money for a nice truck.. wow. 

I dont really care what you think.. i have the papers to prove its mine bud.


----------



## dan08 (Feb 3, 2008)

i drive a 98 ranger 2wd but id have to say my favorites the early to late 80's 
f-series.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha i love this... we got a jealous fella.. just cuz someone has the money for a nice truck.. wow.
> 
> I dont really care what you think.. i have the papers to prove its mine bud.


i beileve you theres plenty of kids around here that have trucks like that that are theres just because people get jealous is why people dont beilve you


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha i love this... we got a jealous fella.. just cuz someone has the money for a nice truck.. wow.
> 
> I dont really care what you think.. i have the papers to prove its mine bud.




what's there to be jealous about?


as soon as i saw the pic and statement, i knew it wasn't yours. ( i could be wrong) but until i see some paper work with your name, i think you lieing. and of course you could tell us you are one person, but really you are really another. that's ok tho.... u don't have to lie to be cool. it's a duramax diesel..... be real.... i've never heard of a 16 year old buying one..... unless the childs parents spoil them. but u stated you bought it.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> what's there to be jealous about?
> 
> 
> as soon as i saw the pic and statement, i knew it wasn't yours. ( i could be wrong) but until i see some paper work with your name, i think you lieing. and of course you could tell us you are one person, but really you are really another. that's ok tho.... u don't have to lie to be cool. it's a duramax diesel..... be real.... i've never heard of a 16 year old buying one..... unless the childs parents spoil them. but u stated you bought it.


maybe his parents do spoil him so what


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> maybe his parents do spoil him so what




so what???? that's one thing that is wrong with our society....... spoiled kids. can't work for any don't understand what manual labor is...... it's ridiculous.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> so what???? that's one thing that is wrong with our society....... spoiled kids. can't work for any don't understand what manual labor is...... it's ridiculous.


just because he is spoiled doesnt mean he doesnt work you dont know him


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> just because he is spoiled doesnt mean he doesnt work you dont know him


kids that are spoiled might work. but we all know, maybe not you; that kids who are spoiled to not work for a $30,000 truck.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i understand that i work for my money but anyway it might not have been 30k it could have 150000 miles on it dropping its value dramatically we just dont know all i know is i beleive him that it is his and i am going to let him talk now because neither of us know all the details


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i understand that i work for my money but anyway it might not have been 30k it could have 150000 miles on it dropping its value dramatically we just dont know all i know is i beleive him that it is his and i am going to let him talk now because neither of us know all the details


Well.. thanks archerykid. I dont really care what others say.. im not gunna post pictures of paper work just because i have insurance info on there i'd rather not show you. Did state i bought it.. i know i did.. but ill be honest.. parents helped start the down payment. it was $22,800 and yes.. bought it used... Has 100,679 miles.. 

Dont believe me.. great.. not my problem.. and i think its funny you think im spoiled by not payin for my own vehicle. I have a job. Go to school, lift weight mon, wed, friday after school.. after lifting is work. Days i dont lift.. i work right after school. I make every payment for thet truck. And im planning on joinin the army so idk if thats bad with this society. I drive a nice truck.. im sorry? Not much i can say.. not gunna make a big deal about it. Believe it or not.. its mine..


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well.. thanks archerykid. I dont really care what others say.. im not gunna post pictures of paper work just because i have insurance info on there i'd rather not show you. Did state i bought it.. i know i did.. but ill be honest.. parents helped start the down payment. it was $22,800 and yes.. bought it used... Has 100,679 miles..
> 
> Dont believe me.. great.. not my problem.. and i think its funny you think im spoiled by not payin for my own vehicle. I have a job. Go to school, lift weight mon, wed, friday after school.. after lifting is work. Days i dont lift.. i work right after school. I make every payment for thet truck. And im planning on joinin the army so idk if thats bad with this society. I drive a nice truck.. im sorry? Not much i can say.. not gunna make a big deal about it. Believe it or not.. its mine..




like i said........ ill believe it when i see some paper work


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well.. thanks archerykid. I dont really care what others say.. im not gunna post pictures of paper work just because i have insurance info on there i'd rather not show you. Did state i bought it.. i know i did.. but ill be honest.. parents helped start the down payment. it was $22,800 and yes.. bought it used... Has 100,679 miles..
> 
> Dont believe me.. great.. not my problem.. and i think its funny you think im spoiled by not payin for my own vehicle. I have a job. Go to school, lift weight mon, wed, friday after school.. after lifting is work. Days i dont lift.. i work right after school. I make every payment for thet truck. And im planning on joinin the army so idk if thats bad with this society. I drive a nice truck.. im sorry? Not much i can say.. not gunna make a big deal about it. Believe it or not.. its mine..


some people just arent able to be convinced of anything dont worry about it


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea.. obviously kaibab-hunter74 missed this. *im not gunna post pictures of paper work just because i have insurance info on there i'd rather not show you.*

But ur right.. people can believe what they want.. i could care less.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. obviously kaibab-hunter74 missed this. *im not gunna post pictures of paper work just because i have insurance info on there i'd rather not show you.*
> 
> But ur right.. people can believe what they want.. i could care less.


open your eyes bowhunter500.........." i won't believe you until i see paper work" even then we won't know if it's really you. i didnt miss anything, i read exactly what you wrote. but like i said........ i won't believe until i see paper work!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> open your eyes bowhunter500.........." i won't believe you until i see paper work" even then we won't know if it's really you. i didnt miss anything, i read exactly what you wrote. but like i said........ i won't believe until i see paper work!!!!!


dude grow up a bite!!!!!! just because he has a nice paying job, so he can make payments on a nice truck don't mean he is spoiled. maybe he works his butt of to pay for it. 
i could buy the same truck with the deal he's got and i am 13! i bet a lot of kids on here could buy that truck, now i don't believe in going in debt to buy a truck, so i am going to buy a older truck and pay in cash, doesn't mean i couldn't buy the truck. don't get on him for having his priorities is his truck. 
and he's not going to show you private papers... u know what that could do to him if a fond person came on here and saw the papers?...........


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> dude grow up a bite!!!!!! just because he has a nice paying job, so he can make payments on a nice truck don't mean he is spoiled. maybe he works his butt of to pay for it.
> i could buy the same truck with the deal he's got and i am 13! i bet a lot of kids on here could buy that truck, now i don't believe in going in debt to buy a truck, so i am going to buy a older truck and pay in cash, doesn't mean i couldn't buy the truck. don't get on him for having his priorities is his truck.
> and he's not going to show you private papers... u know what that could do to him if a fond person came on here and saw the papers?...........


kid, you're 13 years old and can't even see over the steering wheel!!! let alone know what chevy charges for a duramax diesel........... don't try lie your damn way through this! that is a almost a $30,000 truck.... then tack on insurence getting it licenced and then gas!!!!! way out of 13 year olds price range let alone a 16 year olds'.

and another thing.... i never stated once that bowhunter500 was spoiled!!!! open your eyes and read my first comment...... " unless the kid is spoiled, but you said you bought it your self". so don't tell me to grow up kid.... i know first hand what it's like to work in job for a long time and then to go buy a vehical.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> kid, you're 13 years old and can't even see over the steering wheel!!! let alone know what chevy charges for a duramax diesel........... don't try lie your damn way through this! that is a almost a $30,000 truck.... then tack on insurence getting it licenced and then gas!!!!! way out of 13 year olds price range let alone a 16 year olds'.
> 
> and another thing.... i never stated once that bowhunter500 was spoiled!!!! open your eyes and read my first comment...... " unless the kid is spoiled, but you said you bought it your self". so don't tell me to grow up kid.... i know first hand what it's like to work in job for a long time and then to go buy a vehical.


first, i have been able to see over a wheel since i was 10. i am 5'10''.
DON'T call me a kid again, i am you equal so don't do it. and yes i can buy it because bowhunter500 said it was 22k, and i already have to pay for gas to go anywhere anyway, like 3D shoots etc, and i would be on my parents insurance, 

and PS. I NOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO HAVE A JOB TOO SMART ASS!!!!!!! i had a job shoving sand rain or shine, on a sheep farm when i was 11. friday and saturday 7am-3pm plus school and is was 90+ degrees out. did that all summer, then i just when to landscaping and make $200+ weeks for half the work:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

:


armyboy said:


> first, i have been able to see over a wheel since i was 10. i am 5'10''.
> DON'T call me a kid again, i am you equal so don't do it. and yes i can buy it because bowhunter500 said it was 22k, and i already have to pay for gas to go anywhere anyway, like 3D shoots etc, and i would be on my parents insurance,
> 
> and PS. I NOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO HAVE A JOB TOO SMART ASS!!!!!!! i had a job shoving sand rain or shine, on a sheep farm when i was 11. friday and saturday 7am-3pm plus school and is was 90+ degrees out. did that all summer, then i just when to landscaping and make $200+ weeks for half the work:wink:



one: KID....:nyah:... " i am you equal so don't do it." doesnt make sence....... obviously you couldnt pass your grammer schooling.
Two: the price would have been 22k plus, insurence ( even if you are on theres now, doesnt not mean you will be on theres' when you get a vehical. you have to be insured under the vehical that you buy. smart ass) and the gasoline you claim to pay for, for you go-cart is less expensive.... yea then diesel fuel. 
And three: kid, you dont know what work is ok? i worked for a small construction company all summer. i live in AZ....... 100+ degrees. so don't complain about 90+degrees.... cause that's nice. i would recieve a pay check for $1200 every two weeks.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :
> 
> 
> one: KID....:nyah:... " i am you equal so don't do it." doesnt make sence....... obviously you couldnt pass your grammer schooling.
> ...


well i guess you didn't pass grammar ether, it is sense not sence, doesn't not doesnt, couldn't not couldnt, grammar not grammer, insurance not insurence, vehicle not vehical, and receive not recieve. 
well maybe i don't know about insurance, so what all i need to know is that i don't have to pay, and you don't need insurance to buy a truck, you need it to drive. and i don't have a go-cart it's my mom's van that gets 15 miles per gallon. so what you work for a construction company... and i was 11 when i was working, i bet you when you where 11 you where in a pool trying to keep from getting to hot. as for all i know i might be in Iraq when i am 17. :wink:
and where the heck you get the diesel thing or are you just making that up?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> well i guess you didn't pass grammar ether, it is sense not sence, doesn't not doesnt, couldn't not couldnt, grammar not grammer, insurance not insurence, vehicle not vehical, and receive not recieve.
> well maybe i don't know about insurance, so what all i need to know is that i don't have to pay, and you don't need insurance to buy a truck, you need it to drive. and i don't have a go-cart it's my mom's van that gets 15 miles per gallon. so what you work for a construction company... and i was 11 when i was working, i bet you when you where 11 you where in a pool trying to keep from getting to hot. as for all i know i might be in Iraq when i am 17. :wink:
> and where the heck you get the diesel thing or are you just making that up?




where am i getting the diesel thing??? we are talking about a duramax diesel. is that too much for you to comprehend? where was when i was eleven? i was out hunting with my father, got my first deer when i was eleven. and you might be in iraq when you are seventeen??.... at 17 you won't be out of high school and will not be old enough to be deployed. i support our troops.... but that is fine with me if you want to go die for pointless war. then maybe we can cut down on the amount of brainless people in america.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> where am i getting the diesel thing??? we are talking about a duramax diesel. is that too much for you to comprehend? where was when i was eleven? i was out hunting with my father, got my first deer when i was eleven. and you might be in iraq when you are seventeen??.... at 17 you won't be out of high school and will not be old enough to be deployed. i support our troops.... but that is fine with me if you want to go die for pointless war. then maybe we can cut down on the amount of brainless people in america.


well i guess i out hunted you.............. shot my first deer when i was 9:tongue::tongue: and i still don't know where you got that bowhunter's truck runs on duramax diesel.... and i could be out of school when i am 17 my brother and sister both had high school diplomas and were is collage at 16. so, out at 16, go to basic when i turn 17, then 2 mouths later go to AIT, then i could be in iraq 3 mouths after that. highly unlikely but still possible:wink: and i guess you how have to go fight the war and die to cut down on the brainless people in america:cocktail: cheers

and this war is not pointless


----------



## pepp08 (Feb 15, 2008)

ok army boy i dunno where you come from but where me and kiabab12 come from people drive chevy diesels, and if your the one sayin you own one i highly doubt it.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

pepp08 said:


> ok army boy i dunno where you come from but where me and kiabab12 come from people drive chevy diesels, and if your the one sayin you own one i highly doubt it.


 hell no i don't have one, i was just saying i could if i wanted to. and not very one drives a diesel so y assume that the truck is diesel when you don't know?
oh, and about to sig, heck i wouldn't need a road to drive a Dodge


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys grow up all of you lets get back to the subject there is a rule about hijacking threads so lets all keep our bad comments to yourself


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> hell no i don't have one, i was just saying i could if i wanted to. and not very one drives a diesel so y assume that the truck is diesel when you don't know?
> oh, and about to sig, heck i wouldn't need a road to drive a Dodge




armyboy? bowhunter500 claims he owns a ( duramax diesel ) thats what chevy and gmc put in their diesel trucks it says it right on the side of the truck,and dodge sucks!!!! they can't even sell half as many trucks a year than chevy or ford. 
the only reason you wont be on the roads with your dodge is because you broke down so now you are on the side of the highway hitch hiking


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

:darkbeer:


armyboy said:


> well i guess i out hunted you.............. shot my first deer when i was 9:tongue::tongue: and i still don't know where you got that bowhunter's truck runs on duramax diesel.... and i could be out of school when i am 17 my brother and sister both had high school diplomas and were is collage at 16. so, out at 16, go to basic when i turn 17, then 2 mouths later go to AIT, then i could be in iraq 3 mouths after that. highly unlikely but still possible:wink: and i guess you how have to go fight the war and die to cut down on the brainless people in america:cocktail: cheers
> 
> and this war is not pointless


out hunted me????? where is your 360 inch bull elk, cause mine is hanging on my wall. where is your antelope? mine is hanging on the wall, where are your 3 cow elk? where are your eight deer? didnt think so buddy. keep your mouth shut.


believe me or not..... you can even ask ryan hatch ( mr. mule deer ) i own one of the biggest mule deer sheds in the world. i have pics to prove it. if you want you can contact ryan hatch at www.muleycrazy.com or call. ill give you his number and ask him if thats true. see this the difference between you and me, i can back up what i say, you seem just be pullin stuff out of the great unknown and thinkin you know everything. where do you live? i wonder if you are one of those wanna be hunters who sit food plots and shoot deer out of giant wooden boxes? dunno about you, but that is not hunting


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Banishment. Some people think that minors shouldn't be allowed on archery talk because they are to immature to act in an apropriate manner. Some think that minors shouldn't be allowed near the Internet at all. Some think that minors are fully capable, if not being adult, acting mature enough. Some think that minors who hijack threads should learn what banishment means. Some think that personal attacks and hijacking infractions should be handed out like chocolate chip cookies.

Can we act with respect towards each other or do we need to find out the definition of banishment? I'm withholding going through the thread starting at the top and handing them out because I know in the end we are all archers and that makes us more alike than whether we think ford or chevy is best when we all know JEEP is better.

Think about it...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Selil said:


> Banishment. Some people think that minors shouldn't be allowed on archery talk because they are to immature to act in an apropriate manner. Some think that minors shouldn't be allowed near the Internet at all. Some think that minors are fully capable, if not being adult, acting mature enough. Some think that minors who hijack threads should learn what banishment means. Some think that personal attacks and hijacking infractions should be handed out like chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> Can we act with respect towards each other or do we need to find out the definition of banishment? I'm withholding going through the thread starting at the top and handing them out because I know in the end we are all archers and that makes us more alike than whether we think ford or chevy is best when we all know JEEP is better.
> 
> Think about it...


thank you selil finally someone who can help thanks


----------



## pepp08 (Feb 15, 2008)

so selil is gonna sit up here and talk to us about bashing and being off subject and he objects that jeep is better huh?? i dunno about that


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

pepp08 said:


> so selil is gonna sit up here and talk to us about bashing and being off subject and he objects that jeep is better huh?? i dunno about that


it was a joke hes a mod so i would just back down and dont worry about a joke


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

pepp08 said:


> so selil is gonna sit up here and talk to us about bashing and being off subject and he objects that jeep is better huh?? i dunno about that


The comment about the Jeep was a joke. 

If you would prefer I be a hard ass I can mention that questioning moderator action is directly against the ArcheryTalk rules and start laying out sanctions? 

Or, we can act like the mature and reasonable individuals that we all are considering the piston slap on my Avalanche, the disappearing cam lobes on my neighbors Ford, or the evaporating sheet metal my Jeep seems to exhibit. 

There is a big difference between reasoned opinions about vehicles, and accusations of lying and harassment of other users. 

Your choice? Friendly moderator or not.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

selil thank you again for helping out here


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

You all take it easy on each other, follow the rules, and keep things to a dull roar I and the other moderators will escort anybody ruining your fun (any body over 21) right out the door. You want a specific adult to post in here and I'll help you out. Y'all get hammered for posting in the classifieds (welcome to COPA, and DOPA), you can't go into the Mutantville Bar, but this place is yours. I've considered locking this forum to only people under 21/18 but I've been told you all don't want that. 

By the way I really like trucks. I've built a monster truck before (60+ inch tires, 502CI Chevy, Blower, 50 inches of lift, etc..). It's my hobby when not shooting my bow, or teaching.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Selil said:


> You all take it easy on each other, follow the rules, and keep things to a dull roar I and the other moderators will escort anybody ruining your fun (any body over 21) right out the door. You want a specific adult to post in here and I'll help you out. Y'all get hammered for posting in the classifieds (welcome to COPA, and DOPA), you can't go into the Mutantville Bar, but this place is yours. I've considered locking this forum to only people under 21/18 but I've been told you all don't want that.
> 
> By the way I really like trucks. I've built a monster truck before (60+ inch tires, 502CI Chevy, Blower, 50 inches of lift, etc..). It's my hobby when not shooting my bow, or teaching.


the monster truck sounds sweet got any pics


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> the monster truck sounds sweet got any pics



Sorry no pic's of the Monster Truck. My friend in 29 Palms was a Terex (the giant earth moving dump trucks) mechanic and we used his shop from Kaiser (mining) to build most of it. At that time the company considered it to be a good project for the workers. Unfortunately that was 1985-86 and a few moves and pictures are no longer to be found.

I do have some of my jeep build up two years ago....

Here is the donor.... ewww.....http://www.selil.com/web/slideshows/The_New_CJ_7/default.htm

ETA: Here are some pictures of finishing it up http://www.selil.com/web/slideshows/Finishing_up_the_Jeep/



Here is the body off... (people from five different states helped .... http://www.selil.com/web/slideshows/Jeep_CJ_Wrench_Fest/default.htm

Fun stuff.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Selil said:


> Sorry no pic's of the Monster Truck. My friend in 29 Palms was a Terex (the giant earth moving dump trucks) mechanic and we used his shop from Kaiser (mining) to build most of it. At that time the company considered it to be a good project for the workers. Unfortunately that was 1985-86 and a few moves and pictures are no longer to be found.
> 
> I do have some of my jeep build up two years ago....
> 
> ...


Nice lookin jeep is yours or a friends jeep


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Nice lookin jeep is yours or a friends jeep


Mine.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Selil said:


> Sorry no pic's of the Monster Truck. My friend in 29 Palms was a Terex (the giant earth moving dump trucks) mechanic and we used his shop from Kaiser (mining) to build most of it. At that time the company considered it to be a good project for the workers. Unfortunately that was 1985-86 and a few moves and pictures are no longer to be found.
> 
> I do have some of my jeep build up two years ago....
> 
> ...


nice jeep, haven't seen one that pretty in a long time


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks a bunch selil. 

Some people i guess cant accept a young kid has a nice truck.. O well..

An idea would to be to completely remove this thread. Although a fun thread when grown ups dont come in bashin us.. it would be better because as you can see.. a lot of friends i have made on this website are tryin to stick up for me. Which is totally cool cuz it shows how much people can trust ya and like ya over an archery website. 

But im in favor of completely removing the thread so no more bashing goes on. If not thats fine but it would just be better.

Any other takers?

Ooo yea.. and btw.. that jeep it awesome!


----------

